# WeldBilt boats???



## Gobble Chaser (Jan 9, 2010)

anyone here have any experience with these boats?  I think they are built in louisiana. They seem to be a little more affordable than most all welded boats.  Any input on these boats would be appreciated.  If anyone owns one of these i would like to see some pictures of how you have  it setup, and what you might do different the next time. Thanks for any input..


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jan 9, 2010)

buddy has one that i hunted out of at guntersville earlier this season. seemed to be a real solid boat.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 10, 2010)

i have a Weld-bilt boat they are buillt in Perry Fla, the companys owner is James Taylor. I had mine cutom built and its a great boat they do good work. He did have a contract with the Sportsman place in Perry Ga for exclusive on his small boats but this was in 2004 but it did not include large boats as i said he will custom build you one from gound up.


----------



## Gobble Chaser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds good cop, do you have a few pics of your setup, and what type of engine are you running?


----------



## fourshot (Jan 10, 2010)

I dont think the boats that were built in Fla are no longer built . the outher weldbilt buitl boats i think are built in Ark. The Fla boats that were up to 03 were the best boats made they where 125 and tough . wish i would have bought one when i had the chace . The Fla. company might be back makeing boats but i have not seen one .


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 10, 2010)

There is a pretty one in Fitzgerald that is/was up for sale.  Wish I would have saw before I picked up my riveted boat...
They look real sweet.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 10, 2010)

duckhunter2010 said:


> buddy has one that i hunted out of at guntersville earlier this season. seemed to be a real solid boat.



have hunted out of this same boat. It works really well. Built real well for the price IMO


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 11, 2010)

i will try to get you some pictures if i can figure how to put them on(i am a computer dummy) . Mine may go up for sale if i don't start fishing out of it more although i hate to let it go. It has a tunnel with 135 Merc saltwater with jet. Will run on 3 inchs of water , 18 ft center console.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a 1648 semi V built in 2002 in AK. Its a great boat and I have no complaints for what I gave for it. The one issue is that it don't have a solid floor, its a piece of bent heavy plastic/fiberglass composit stuff. On very cold mornings it is brittle (broke one corner this year) and in the summer heat it buckles. They no longer come this way. I have a 1981 Evinrude 25hp side console setup and it will run 27mph loaded down with gas/gear and one person. It needs a 40hp motor and I would like a set of float pods for the transom. I also have the CMC power trim unit on it too.

For a local dealer call Back Woods Landing over in AL. They are more than helpful and their prices are unreal (cheap) for the bare hulls.

I will see if I can dig up a photo of the layout.


I plan on welding in a solid aluminum floor this summer.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 11, 2010)

before paint while doing some re-wiring from the previous owner:










I am going to re-locate the gun box to the drivers side in front of the console for a little more walking room. I moved the trolling motor battery to the front of the boat for better draft in the rear.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 11, 2010)

The day I bought it:


----------



## Gobble Chaser (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks caver, i stumbled on the backwoods website the other day which is what prompted this thread.. There prices are very good, that is why i was asking..  Hope to have one by next duck season. I like the layout of your boat similar to what i would want.. thanks for your input..


----------



## caver101 (Jan 12, 2010)

I was prepared to buy a new weldbuilt from backwoods when I ran across a deal on this boat. When I outgrow this boat I will get a 18' with 60" floor in it from them. I have not heard one bad thing about weldbuilt boats.

Check out http://www.tinboats.net/forum/ for some good info on aluminum boats too.


----------

